# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  JTAG Manager Version 1.36, RIFF Box Firmware v1.27 Released,Tegra 2 Support ! ! !

## mohamed73

*JTAG Manager Version 1.36, RIFF Box Firmware v1.27 Released,Tegra 2 Support ! ! !*    - added fast presets for automatic selection of settings for most common operations on DCC Read/Write page
  For this click Settings by Code button and select a desired preset from list and then click Apply Settings.
  For example if user selects "Write Full Image into NAND memory" the valid settings on the DCC Read/Write page 
  for writting full images into devices with NAND memory will be automatically selected 
- fixed serious bug which caused resurrector DLLs which do upload data into RAM to upload broken data 
  For example DLLs which start Downlad Mode directly use this feature.
- added feature to accept text name of memory chip from DCC Loader and   display it (currently used to display eMMC memory product name)
- fixed bug for resumming interrupted DCC Read: ifvcurrently cached file size was greater than > 2GB 
  (that is if read was interrupted on point when there was already more   than 2GB of data read) the new reading data was not appended to the   readout file end, but instead the file was corrupted.
- fixed bug for saving big files (after reading on DCC Read/Write page):   if size exceeded 0x7FFFFFFF bytes JTAG Manager show no free disk space   error.
- added TEGRA2 chipset selection in the Target list
- fixed an issue with the resurrection progress bar: in some cases   during resurrection operations the progress bar would always stay at 0%.   *Firmware 1.27*
--------------------------- - added TEGRA2 debugging support (dual-core Cortex-A9)
- added new breakpoint type: "address mismatch" which allows geniune single-stepping on Cortex-A8,A9 (CoreSight) targets
  (thus GDB Server can now perform low-level single step commands)

----------

